# Fertalizer...is this bad?



## DaisyMaeK (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is in th eright place or not, I haven't had any luck answering my question, so here it is. My husband is going to be putting fertalizer down in the yard, Daisy plays outside on her harness and leash and digs and bites at the grass. Will fertalizer harm her at all? Anyinfo would be great! Thanks in advance.

~Les~


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 27, 2009)

What kind of fertilizer? That info would help.


----------



## Kberto (Apr 27, 2009)

if the grass is fertilized/bug killed/weed killed, those chemicals are used by the grass too. So, if she eats the grass, she will ingest the chemicals. I'm not sure about how much she'll get but anything I've ever read, it's just plain bad for them. Is there a part of the yard he mights skip or use organic fertilizer on just for her?


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Apr 27, 2009)

I think its either going to be a weed and feed or maybe turf builder? I'm really not sure, he hasn't made up his mind yet. I'm just trying to figure out if she can't play outside anymore after he does it, or if we just have to wait until it gets absorbed for her to go out and play. I would hate to take away her outside time, since its getting nice out here finally.


----------



## polly (Apr 28, 2009)

i am sure it should tell you on the back of the packet about when if you have pets they can be let back out onto grass they may only mention pets tho. i am sure its between 3 to 5 days but i could be wrong its to early in the morning for me lol


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok thanks everyone, I will make sure and read the back of whatever he gets, she just may have to play in the dirt part of the yard until its safe for her to ruturn, lol.


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 29, 2009)

As Kberto said, the chemicals will be in the grass blades themselves as well, so she shouldn't be eating the grass anymore after it has had a chemical fertilizer on it. What I have heard/been told is that once you have used a chemical fertilizer on your lawn not to let your rabbits eat any grass or weeds from it for the rest of the season.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 29, 2009)

I second the response to avoid the grass if you use any fertilizer on it. Everything I have read says you will need to avoid it like the "plague".


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2009)

I wouldn't let them out after fertilizer has been on it either - better safe than sorry.

I was wondering - and this may be a stupid idea  - but I've thought about using rabbit poo as lawn fertilizer. I know that wherever they've pooped, the grass grows back greener/thicker. Has anyone tried this? Or do you think it would work? I mean, I have LOTS of bunny poop available, and it's obviously safe for the buns . Thoughts, anyone?

Jan


----------



## Boz (Apr 29, 2009)

So if you haven't put fertilizer stuff on it for a year or two it would be okay?


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 29, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> So if you haven't put fertilizer stuff on it for a year or two it would be okay?


I would think so.


----------

